# Snowboarding Gear for Women



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey all, 

I am a product designer working on creating a line of safety gear specifically for women. Can the ladies share with me some of the favorite safety gear they wear (such as helmets, wrist guards, etc.) and why? As a female snowboarder, I want more stuff tailored to me and not simply purchasing mens gear and size down.

I also have a quick online survey to get a better feel for how women interact with their snowboarding gear. please check it out and help design better equipment!

Extreme Snowboarding Gear for Women Survey


----------

